# New casters



## Doug B (18 Jan 2015)

Having just renewed the casters on my jointer I thought I'd share a few photos I'd posted on Instagram as they may be of interest.
The casters I've used are these from Rutlands http://www.rutlands.co.uk/sp+woodworkin ... a+m_dk2054. Obviously I wait till they have them on offer with free postage if possible.

I first used them on a mobile base I made for my thicknesser a few years back & was really impressed with how easily the machine moved on them compared with my other machines on casters.







So since making that base I've been gradually changing my other casters over to these & the last machine that needed doing was my jointer which, as it's is so heavy, I decided my best option was to attach the casters to some 10mm plate here it is being cut to length.






Next the scale was removed with flap wheel in a grinder.






After drilling the bolt holes the casters were attached.






& given another clean up






Then sprayed & left to dry for a while 






These are the original casters that I fitted to the jointer more years ago than I care to remember, I'd also forgotten just how heavy this was resorting to an 8' piece of CLS to lever the thing up & choc






With the new ones on movement is much easier with the added bonus that these lock.






As I said at the start, just posted incase it was of interest to anyone, definitely not a how to as I'm sure the H&S police wouldn't be happy with how I do things, but then again I'm not asking them to be.

Cheers, Doug.


----------



## Richard863 (18 Jan 2015)

Hi Doug
Good job there. Thats a heavy beast that Wadkin
If you where to make them to sell to a friend I bet the H&S mob would want a Test To Destruction certificate.
Richard


----------



## Doug B (18 Jan 2015)

Thanks Richard, it sure is heavy


----------



## seaco (18 Jan 2015)

Nice work Doug, oh to have a lovely concrete floor like yours...


----------



## Hitch (24 Jan 2015)

Im making a bit of an observation, without meaning to come across in the wrong manner...
Doug, two cans of petrol right next to you welding... The big sparks/spatter can burn through plastic pretty easily...


----------



## Doug B (24 Jan 2015)

seaco":2c8czo5d said:


> Nice work Doug, oh to have a lovely concrete floor like yours...



Thanks, the floor is fibre screed, it was the first time I'd used the product so not as flat as I'd have liked but has certainly stood up to daily rigours


----------



## Doug B (24 Jan 2015)

Hitch":3ij7qafd said:


> Im making a bit of an observation, without meaning to come across in the wrong manner...
> Doug, two cans of petrol right next to you welding... The big sparks/spatter can burn through plastic pretty easily...



Think you'll find there are 3 you notice the third in the photo after the one showing the old boy welding, his whole workshop is a H&S blokes nightmare, (you don't seriously think I'd grind, weld & spray in mine :lol but as I said at the end I'm certainly not suggesting anyone does as I did, I'm merely showing how I went about solving a problem.


----------

